# My 83 year-old Dad's airplane models...



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey guys,
I never thought of posting this here, since I am mainly a monster model builder, but my Dad, who got me into building models as a boy, is a Korean War vet, and he's also an avid hobbyist who loves building and painting WWII planes. I put this page together on my website as a tribute to him, and still need to finish it up and make a couple more tweaks, but I thought I'd share it with the airplane modeling crowd, and hope you appreciate it.

Enjoy…
http://www.bobbysmonstermodels.com/myDad.html


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice work done there! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm totally impressed !!! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very nice tribute!


----------

